# Melancholy music for when you're feeling melancholy



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)

Inspired by Little_Bird's dreamy music thread, which I love, but I felt like we should have an NF thread for things with a more depressing tone, for when you're feeling down and you need a good song to help you.

I'll start with this:





When I was younger I used to cry every time I heard this song :suspicion:
I still love it a lot.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

*Life and Death by Peter Cardall*
I both love and loathe this song simultaneously. When I'm emotionally constipated, this one is my tear jerker.

* *












*Gentle Darkness by Deuter*
In an odd way, this piece helps me go into my head, shut down, then reboot. For those days that I'm just drained.

* *


----------



## Pepeljara (Apr 30, 2016)

simply...this song...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

1. Three days Grace - On My Own

* *













2. Niki & The Dove - Ease my mind

* *


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

The River - PJ Harvey


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fitting title


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Furia - Martwa Polska Jesień


----------



## star dust (Jun 13, 2016)

Elliott Smith - Between the bars

Vast - Touched


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure if it fits melancholy (although I've got a lot for writing purposes), but this is what came to mind when seeing the OP's song:






edited to add:

* *


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

Extra post since you're only allowed five videos per:


* *





















yes hello, I am a weeb
also a melancholy machine

okay I'm done


----------



## Pangea (Jun 13, 2016)

Well... this legandary ones should do it.


----------



## IcarusDreams (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Shia (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Pangea (Jun 13, 2016)

This works at the moment....





But probqbly only for me..


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Pangea (Jun 13, 2016)

Very classic


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

This is a classic.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Pangea (Jun 13, 2016)

please people... just click play and wait 15 seconds...


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

this cover revived my interest in the song.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Spiren (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Spastic D. Muscipula (Jul 6, 2016)

The greatest, Cat Power

Don't let them see you cry, Manchester Orchestra 

The wisp sings, Winter Aid

Pyotr, Bad Books

I was a cage, Right Away, Great Captain 

All are apart of my Bleh playlist. All are very calming.


----------



## Gwen March (Jul 5, 2016)

Mad World, Gary Jules

Sing for Absolution, Muse

Atlantic, Keane

Creep and No Surprises, Radiohead

The Blower's Daughter, Damien Rice, but especially a cover by Scala and Kolacny Brothers.

Those are some of my favorites. I've always had playlists full of songs like this, varying in intensity from "Mellow" to "Aggressively Sad."


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

New song. Love it :biggrin: (yeah sad music makes me happy lol)


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## sempiternal (Jul 17, 2015)

This music video is a tad disturbing, but Gem Club's sound in general is beautiful in a very haunting/melancholic way.


----------



## enso (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)

Loud, but effective:


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Gary Jules' cover of Tears for Fears, *Mad World*

* *














Evanescence (what a perfect band name for this thread), *My Immortal*

* *


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

I've recently fallen in love with the album 'Atlas: Year One' by 'Sleeping At Last', in particular the song 'Saturn'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## misslovegood (Jan 16, 2015)

I listen to a lot of sad music


----------



## ishan (Apr 1, 2016)

It's literally called 'Melancholia'. Great song.


----------



## Meter90 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rainoe (Aug 13, 2016)

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Bijoux (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## GenAmK (Feb 22, 2017)

Sigur Rós - Rembihnútur





Imagin Dragons - Demons - Gavin Mikhail cover





I Mother Earth - Raspberry


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## frasss (Apr 13, 2017)

I love muic


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Angra Mainyu (Jun 5, 2016)

Give them a try....


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## BeBeJK (May 10, 2017)

The Smiths : for those days when you " feel " too much. I get in my car, open the sun roof and drive really fast as a mini version of running away
https://youtu.be/OztC_7nkAd8


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

Here's a sad song! It's about your teenage s.o. getting bone cancer.






---

I also think _The National_ is an unmined source of melancholy songs in this thread.


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

I always listen to this song when I feel down because it makes me cry, and crying makes me feel better.


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

This track right here.


----------



## Charly The Rabbit (Dec 5, 2016)

This is a very melancholy song that makes me cry but even in spite of that, I found it very beautiful - _Videotape by Radiohead_


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

BAsically *all *of Lana Del Rey, 
bit of Radiohead
Leonard Cohen
Go with the Flow - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I first heard this on a really, really bad day when I was already feeling sad and unwanted, so this made that even worse. I actually can't listen to it anymore because the memory hurts too much


----------



## MaximL (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------

